# Forgeworld - Phantom CC arm and Shadow Spectre phoenix lord



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ELDAR-PHANTOM-TITAN-POWER-GLAIVE.html










http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IRILLYTH-PHOENIX-LORD-OF-THE-SHADOW-SPECTRES_.html










Love both of them, maybe I need to buy me another titan


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

That close combat looks HUGE on the titan but i do like it.

The Phoenix lord... well im a bit disappointed as he doesnt seem to differ that much from his aspect warriors like the other Pheonix lords do. Still its a pretty model!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

love the phoenix lord, looks amazing.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Hmmm… while the phoenix lord is cool, I think he should be classified as an Exarch, because the current Exarch for that line is almost exactly the same as a normal warrior.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats the coolest fucking Titan arm i have ever seen....Gunblade anyone?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Agreed Azkaellon, I am seriously considering saying sod it and just putting an order in for the titan


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> Agreed Azkaellon, I am seriously considering saying sod it and just putting an order in for the titan


Well if you need eldar to go with it...let me know i want to unload my eldar army to a good home 

I want that blade to stick on my reaver....lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Soooo pretty.... so pretty...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

It IS gorgeous, but I don't think I'd ever take it over a Pulsar. Well... I might... Yeah, probably. Its too pretty not to.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree that the rules for the Phoenix Lord are a bit bland, though I don't know how they'd go about fixing them.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I agree that the rules for the Phoenix Lord are a bit bland, though I don't know how they'd go about fixing them.


He is a phoenix lord - bland with blandsauce is pretty much expected


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

the release date is the 28th November, and my local GW manager said was told IA:11 would be out in November, so could this finally be the date when I will get some new Wolf goodness?!

Rev


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I personally don't like the sword, plus CC weapons on titans are generally awful compared to just taking a bigger gun

I like the pheonix lord, but i think its overpriced for its rules,


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmmm... my wife _does_ keep asking me what I want for Christmas... perhaps 2' of Eldar stompy goodness is in order?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Damn, that Phoenix Lord is nice. Not too overstated model wise like some of them (Jain Zar, anyone?). 

As for his rules, a Relentless 3 Shot BS7 S7 Ap2 weapon and 5 Power Weapon Attacks on the charge with a Power Weapon at an I and weapon skill to make most IC's weep? Along with Ghostlight which is a nasty enough weapon in its own regard giving the squad both Anti-Marine and Anti-Armour capabilities - with rerolls to hit with it - I'd consider it a nice, non-overstated character that the writers of the Codices can learn from.

Eh, it's also Forge World. They make the models, and I much prefer them to have characters with odd special rule 

Ghostlight is a nasty tank killer as well. I really like him, even if overcosted.

I still think that Phoenix Lords should allow their Disciples to be taken as Troops.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Want that Phoenix Lord. Spectres are my favourite aspect by far.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I still think that Phoenix Lords should allow their Disciples to be taken as Troops.


QFT I really do hope this is something we get with the codex update


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> QFT I really do hope this is something we get with the codex update


No. No. No.

Give me a reason other than "Because I want to" as to why you would ever, ever, take anything other than Fuegan if that was the case.

Fuegan
Farseer w/ Council in Serpent
6x 6 Fire Dragons in Serpents w/Scatters
3x 3 War Walkers with Scatters

Has 100 S6 shots for supression at 36", 36 meltaguns aimed at 6 targets and a nails combat unit for anything that manages to survive that firepower. In the new book (with fixed points costs) you could probably do that at 1850-2000pt range.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

He is only $25.00 with shipping...


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> He is only $25.00 with shipping...


Fairly cheap by FW standards. Still though, you can't order him without his disciples right? It'll save you on shipping...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not sure about disciples as troops. However I have stated before that a pretty idea would be to have a bodyguard option which allows another squad to be taken.

In addition a rule for resurrection by sacrificing a friendly exarch of the same aspect would be cool

Plus for Apocalypse a data sheet allowing the Phoenix Lord to take a retinue of exarchs could raise some laughs. 5 Tempest Lauchers anyone with Crack Shot all round?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Give me a reason other than "Because I want to" as to why you would ever, ever, take anything other than Fuegan if that was the case.


Because any self respecting eldar codex is either going to boost the other aspect warriors or nerf the fire dragons, yes this change in isolation would make Eldar utterly uniform, but it would never make print as the only change.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> Because any self respecting eldar codex is either going to boost the other aspect warriors or nerf the fire dragons, yes this change in isolation would make Eldar utterly uniform, but it would never make print as the only change.


Add to that that any self respecting Eldar player would prefer the former rather than the latter of those two choices. :laugh:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It's not about the other aspects (although they could all use improvements) it's about the utter lack of Melta in anything but our Elites slot. If they give Guardian Defenders Multi-melta equivalents, and let something in Fast Attack have them (looking at you, Hawks) then we could use our Elites for something other than Anti-Tank. If they don't... well then the only way we're going to use non-Dragons in our Elites slots is if we can take them as Troops.


----------

